# New Horizons Companion Guide Super Giveaway (Final Winner Selected!)



## Jeremy

*New Horizons Companion Guide Super Giveaway*​
As announced during our TBT Direct, we are holding *multiple *giveaways for the official Animal Crossing: New Horizons Companion Guide. We will use this thread to announce each giveaway winner. Every Sunday through June and July we'll pick a winner from all users who've made at least one post in our Animal Crossing: New Horizons board. That means all you have to do is make any post during the week to enter the current giveaway!





Special thanks to Futurepress for creating this beautifully detailed guide and for providing us with these copies to give away on The Bell Tree!



​Week 1 - winner announced June 21st
Week 2 - winner announced June 29th
Week 3 - winner announced July 6th
Week 4 - winner announced July 13th
Week 5 - winner announced July 20th
Week 6 - winner announced July 27th
Week 7 - winner announced August 3rd

Good luck!


----------



## LambdaDelta

is it hard one entry per drawing period, so long as you've met the requirements, or one entry per post during the drawing period?


----------



## marshallows

apologies for the potential stupid question but....commenting on any new horizon threads counts as a post/a chance to enter the raffle right?


----------



## Jeremy

LambdaDelta said:


> is it hard one entry per drawing period, so long as you've met the requirements, or one entry per post during the drawing period?



One per period, as long as you've met the requirements.



marshallows said:


> apologies for the potential stupid question but....commenting on any new horizon threads counts as a post/a chance to enter the raffle right?



Yup!


----------



## Cadycat

I have a question how do we enter I read the whole page and I'm still confused


----------



## Opal

Do we have to comment here to enter or is everyone that commented on the new horizons board automatically entered?


----------



## mayortiffany

Are there any restrictions to the giveaway, such as your location?


----------



## Dinosaurz

Just comment on a random thread I’m new horizons board


----------



## petrichr

mayortiffany said:


> Are there any restrictions to the giveaway, such as your location?


Yes I'd like to know since I live in Australia and usually these sorts of giveaways are US only...


----------



## mnoyeahboo

Now that I’ve commented I’m in? OwO


----------



## Jeremy

mayortiffany said:


> Are there any restrictions to the giveaway, such as your location?





OctoberLithium said:


> Yes I'd like to know since I live in Australia and usually these sorts of giveaways are US only...


Futurepress is shipping them directly for us and they have told me that there are no restrictions for which countries they are shipped to.


----------



## Aisland

I just entered! Thank you for hosting a giveaway! It’s amazing that you guys are doing something for the Animal Crossing community!


----------



## B C MACK

can you enter even if you don't have new horizons


----------



## Chris

mnoyeahboo said:


> Now that I’ve commented I’m in? OwO





Opal said:


> Do we have to comment here to enter or is everyone that commented on the new horizons board automatically entered?




All you need to do to enter is post in any thread in our *Animal Crossing: New Horizons* board within the timeframe to be entered.

You do not need to explicitly declare interest in entering the raffle. Everyone who posts in the above board is automatically entered.


----------



## Alienfish

Jeremy said:


> Futurepress is shipping them directly for us and they have told me that there are no restrictions for which countries they are shipped to.


Wsa gonna ask this but saw someone did, and phew.. I live in Sweden which is definitely not the best area lol...


----------



## Shukie_Bunfox

Thanks for hosting such a cool giveaway!
Also glad to hear its not location restricted or i'd be sobbing in british


----------



## toddishott

Very cool idea or the giveaway! Thank you for hosting it!


----------



## xara

thanks for hosting this giveaway! good luck to everyone c:


----------



## Shinjukuwu

This is a brilliant giveaway! And excellent that it's not location restricted. Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Eevees

Oooh yay I'd love chance get this book


----------



## Leeloo55

Thanks for doing this giveaway! The guide looks stunning! This forum is fabu.


----------



## Romaki

Awesome, thank you so much for the chance!


----------



## JoJoCan

Thank you for this! I'll be posting


----------



## Raayzx

Thank you tbt for hosting this. Good luck everyone


----------



## Alienfish

Shadowboo said:


> Thank you tbt for hosting this. Good luck everyone


agree... im still kinda new to the game bc i havent had time to play as much and i'd loooove this guide  gl everyone!


----------



## tajikey

It really is a gorgeous guide.


----------



## Yaan

Thank you so much for hosting!!


----------



## Blueskyy

My book arrived from Amazon and it is totally worth the $18 I spent. If you can get it free..even better! Good luck!!


----------



## Chris

AndyP08 said:


> My book arrived from Amazon and it is totally worth the $18 I spent. If you can get it free..even better! Good luck!!



I envy this price! I bought mine for £25 ($31 USD).


----------



## Blueskyy

Vrisnem said:


> I envy this price! I bought mine for £25 ($31 USD).


Ah yeah at least you got it quickly though! I just checked the guide on Amazon here in the states again and now it is selling for $21. They’re releasing it in short bursts it seems and it takes about two months to get it.


----------



## Chris

AndyP08 said:


> Ah yeah at least you got it quickly though! I just checked the guide on Amazon here in the states again and now it is selling for $21. They’re releasing it in short bursts it seems and it takes about two months to get it.



Oh, I wish that were the case! It arrived last week and I ordered it months ago. It had been so long I had forgotten it was even coming!


----------



## Blueskyy

Vrisnem said:


> Oh, I wish that were the case! It arrived last week and I ordered it months ago. It had been so long I had forgotten it was even coming!


Oh wow! I had talked to someone in the UK and they got theirs so long ago. I just assumed everyone in Europe got them earlier. It was definitely worth the wait to have!


----------



## MindMeld

I wonder how many people who commented ahead of me in this thread thought to themselves, "What can I write here so I get entered in the contest but it doesn't look like I ONLY commented to get entered into the contest?"

I'm betting more than a few.  Maybe even me.


----------



## Blueskyy

MindMeld said:


> I wonder how many people who commented ahead of me in this thread thought to themselves, "What can I write here so I get entered in the contest but it doesn't look like I ONLY commented to get entered into the contest?"
> 
> I'm betting more than a few.  Maybe even me.


You are entered by posting on the entire New Horizons board I thought, not just this thread.


----------



## The Pennifer

This is a great giveaway!   thank you for hosting


----------



## Meggy124124

Can we comment here too?
Good luck everyone! I would love to win because it's over $60 where I am


----------



## MindMeld

AndyP08 said:


> You are entered by posting on the entire New Horizons board I thought, not just this thread.


Yes, I believe you are correct.  It was just an amusing thought to me!


----------



## Silverlily

Activities to do at nighttime?
 also entering the giveaway


----------



## Khaelis

Is there a way to "opt out" of this event? I don't really have a need for one of these, and I don't really want to be rolled as a winner. Granted, I know I could just decline and it be re-rolled, but I figure asking this might save everyone a bit of trouble.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Thank you for hosting this! The official guide is honestly gorgeous and I'd buy it myself, but I'm a bit low on funds so it's really nice to get a chance like this :0


----------



## Ethereal Goddess

Looking forward to it!


----------



## skarmoury

Jeremy said:


> Futurepress is shipping them directly for us and they have told me that there are no restrictions for which countries they are shipped to.


Cool!! As someone from Asia I was a little worried with the shipping restrictions. But I've also received a sticker pack from TBT in the past so I'm glad I don't have to worry much 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 20, 2020

Anyway, I'm excited for this, such a great opportunity!!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Cool idea,, I might buy this if I don't win! :33


----------



## porkpie28

Nice idea good luck to everyone


----------



## Eternal

This is an amazing opportunity, glad I came back to the forums!


----------



## bunn1es

Just entered! ^^ Thanks a lot for doing this, it's a really nice opportunity for everyone and such a kind thing to do! <33

	Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020



Shinjukuwu said:


> This is a brilliant giveaway! And excellent that it's not location restricted. Best of luck to everyone!


Good luck to you too! :'D <3


----------



## Jeremy

During the last week we had 920 people post in the New Horizons board! Our randomly selected winner is...

Dozer

Congratulations! We will be contacting you to confirm that you are interested in receiving the guide.

The next giveaway week has started. Going forward, each period will start and end at 11:00 PM EST Sunday night. Good luck again!


----------



## xara

congrats @Dozer !


----------



## Cadbberry

Congrats on the win Dozer  Such a fun giveaway


----------



## skarmoury

yay congrats Dozer!! ❤


----------



## Mairmalade

Congratulations, @Dozer ! Enjoy your new book.


----------



## Alienfish

Woo congrats  -crosses fingers-


----------



## Dozer

Thanks a lot everyone!


----------



## alv4

I have a question, there is any problem with the country of the destination of the Guide? There is any country restriction?


----------



## xara

alv4 said:


> I have a question, there is any problem with the country of the destination of the Guide? There is any country restriction?



jeremy said there’s no country restriction so anyone can enter ^_^


----------



## Raz

Vrisnem said:


> All you need to do to enter is post in any thread in our *Animal Crossing: New Horizons* board within the timeframe to be entered.
> 
> You do not need to explicitly declare interest in entering the raffle. Everyone who posts in the above board is automatically entered.


I've been away from the game (and the forums) for a couple weeks, just played it yesterday and thought "let's see how people on TBT are doing" and I see this! 

Well, this would be a great thing to have, so I will try my luck!

Thank you guys and Futurepress for doing this!


----------



## mangoe

woaHHH this is amazing
i guess i don't really have to ask to join, since this is my submission hehe


----------



## Chris

leif_the_sloth said:


> woaHHH this is amazing
> i guess i don't really have to ask to join, since this is my submission hehe





MindMeld said:


> I wonder how many people who commented ahead of me in this thread thought to themselves, "What can I write here so I get entered in the contest but it doesn't look like I ONLY commented to get entered into the contest?"
> 
> I'm betting more than a few.  Maybe even me.




Posting in this thread doesn't actually count! You need to post in the Animal Crossing: New Horizons board to be entered.


----------



## Meggy124124

Congrats Dozer! Fingers crossed for this week!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 22, 2020



Cheremtasy said:


> Thank you for hosting this! The official guide is honestly gorgeous and I'd buy it myself, but I'm a bit low on funds so it's really nice to get a chance like this :0


Me as well. It's almost $60 here and I can't afford that


----------



## Alienfish

Meggy124124 said:


> Congrats Dozer! Fingers crossed for this week!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 22, 2020
> 
> 
> Me as well. It's almost $60 here and I can't afford that


No idea what it's here but yeah I don't think I could justify actually spending that on it no matter how much I'd love to win it.


----------



## Jeremy

That's not the retail price (at least here in the US), so be careful someone's not trying to take advantage of low inventory. I believe they recently sent out another batch to retailers this month.


----------



## Alienfish

Jeremy said:


> That's not the retail price (at least here in the US), so be careful someone's not trying to take advantage of low inventory. I believe they recently sent out another batch to retailers this month.


Ah man that's a relief. Even if it's a game guide that would make it extremely LE for that price. Though different currencies might vary.


----------



## alv4

xara said:


> jeremy said there’s no country restriction so anyone can enter ^_^


Thanks!!


----------



## phoenixmaiden

This would be so helpful.


----------



## Jokesie

Ooh awesome!! I was just over at a friends house last night and she had one of these. I got to look through it and omg it's an encyclopedia of information! It's awesome lol


----------



## Mayor Moon

ooh, i'm so exited! I need the part that had the completed encyclopedia for reference


----------



## scarfboyxiv

Welp, might as well enter the giveaway here and now! Weeeee~

Edit: Just realized this wasn't in the ACNH forums... o__o


----------



## PJ5

Thank you for the giveaway and good luck everyone!


----------



## shinobirain

Time to win a guide!


----------



## Corrie

Does anyone know how updated with the updates it is? Or is it just the stuff that was in the game at launch?

ex, does it have info on bushes or Redd?


----------



## xara

Corrie said:


> Does anyone know how updated with the updates it is? Or is it just the stuff that was in the game at launch?
> 
> ex, does it have info on bushes or Redd?



i believe it only has information that was there since launch so there’s no info on anything that was introduced in an update ;;


----------



## Mairmalade

Corrie said:


> Does anyone know how updated with the updates it is? Or is it just the stuff that was in the game at launch?
> 
> ex, does it have info on bushes or Redd?



Future Press confirmed they would be releasing PDFs following the layout of the book to cover all the future updates. 

That said, the book Itself does not have info on Redd, bushes, or any of the wedding items. It does have a few seasonal things you may not have encountered yet though (e.g.: mushrooms/spawn rates, winter craftables).


----------



## Stephanie92

I'd love a chance to win this! Thanks for hosting tbt!


----------



## Smaugette

This is cool, any help is great, I love acnh


----------



## Cottonball

Oh cool, question though for people that might already own it, does it have the diving items in it??


----------



## Foxy Ruby

Jeremy said:


> *New Horizons Companion Guide Super Giveaway*​
> As announced during our TBT Direct, we are holding *multiple *giveaways for the official Animal Crossing: New Horizons Companion Guide. We will use this thread to announce each giveaway winner. Every Sunday through June and July we'll pick a winner from all users who've made at least one post in our Animal Crossing: New Horizons board. That means all you have to do is make any post during the week to enter the current giveaway!
> 
> View attachment 276277​
> Special thanks to Futurepress for creating this beautifully detailed guide and for providing us with these copies to give away on The Bell Tree!
> 
> View attachment 276278​Week 1 - winner announced June 21st
> *It is currently Week 2!*
> 
> Good luck!


This is my first Animal Crossing game and Im loving it. over 1000 hours in less then 2 months


----------



## xara

Cottonball said:


> Oh cool, question though for people that might already own it, does it have the diving items in it??



nothing that’s been released/will be released in updates is in the book but futurepress has confirmed they’ll be releasing pdfs that cover any new features added to the game as they’re introduced ;;


----------



## d3_3p

That book is cool, but I bet the Japanese one is even better. But at least here I might be able to understand anything.
I really don't like it that AC now is so servicy, which means all such guides are gonna be obsolete soon. Still, it's a nice item to have in your collection.


----------



## Meggy124124

Man I want one so bad

	Post automatically merged: Jun 26, 2020



Jeremy said:


> That's not the retail price (at least here in the US), so be careful someone's not trying to take advantage of low inventory. I believe they recently sent out another batch to retailers this month.


I'm up in Canada and they just do horrible price gouging on anything


----------



## Cottonball

xara said:


> nothing that’s been released/will be released in updates is in the book but futurepress has confirmed they’ll be releasing pdfs that cover any new features added to the game as they’re introduced ;;


oh okay I see, thanks!


----------



## Jeremy

Last night's announcement is half a day late, but here it is! This is for the period between June 21st and June 28th 11:00 PM EDT.

It combines all of the week's posters in the Animal Crossing: New Horizons board with our bonus entries from our art contest participants.

And the winner is...

AccfSally

Congratulations!

We are currently in week 3 of the giveaway!


----------



## Alienfish

Woo congrats @AccfSally !


----------



## Sophie23

I have one of these already it’s a really good book~


----------



## xara

congrats @AccfSally <3


----------



## Lavamaize

Congrats  @AccfSally!


----------



## Mairmalade

Congratulations, @AccfSally ! It’s a great collector’s item to have. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Midoriya

Congrats, @AccfSally !


----------



## FangWoofie

Is this an international giveaway? I would love to enter! But idk if you would send the book to my country (I live in Southeast Asia)


----------



## rianne

FangWoofie said:


> Is this an international giveaway? I would love to enter! But idk if you would send the book to my country (I live in Southeast Asia)


It is. 

On the first page of the thread:


Jeremy said:


> Futurepress is shipping them directly for us and they have told me that there are no restrictions for which countries they are shipped to.


----------



## charicharn

Hello

Congrats to the winner  Enjoy


----------



## The Pennifer

Congratulations, @AccfSally 
Enjoy!!
I still have my original, well thumbed, well loved Animal Crossing guidebook - I used it so often and so much that I know I would love to own this New Horizons Companion Guide ... Congrats again!!


----------



## noonpuppy

Super awesome!


----------



## Sophie23

Congrats @AccfSally ! I hope you enjoy the guide book like I did~


----------



## SammyRN

Jeremy said:


> *New Horizons Companion Guide Super Giveaway*​
> As announced during our TBT Direct, we are holding *multiple *giveaways for the official Animal Crossing: New Horizons Companion Guide. We will use this thread to announce each giveaway winner. Every Sunday through June and July we'll pick a winner from all users who've made at least one post in our Animal Crossing: New Horizons board. That means all you have to do is make any post during the week to enter the current giveaway!
> 
> View attachment 276277​
> Special thanks to Futurepress for creating this beautifully detailed guide and for providing us with these copies to give away on The Bell Tree!
> 
> View attachment 276278​Week 1 - winner announced June 21st
> *It is currently Week 2!*
> 
> Good luck!


Nice!!


----------



## SirSean

Congratulations @AccfSally hopefully that book gets lots of use  !


----------



## Stephanie92

I'm still trying to get a map, I restarted a while ago and am being incredibly fussy about it.


----------



## GAMESweet

I really love Animal Crossing New Horizons game. It's a great way to express your island layout creativity and to play with friends and families. I would really love to get this book because I don't know everything about the game. And would love to know from it, what else I can do on my island.


----------



## Sharan07

Entering the giveaway! I’ve been waiting to get this guide for ages but it’s quite expensive so I haven’t been able to purchase it. Good luck to everyone else entering


----------



## DaCoSim

Good luck to all!


----------



## RoyNumber1

Oh no, losing and how to prepare for it.


----------



## Thom.02

Do I have a bigger chance of winning if I post more?


----------



## Jeremy

Our week 3 winner has been selected!  We randomly picked from one of the 827 people who posted in our New Horizons board between June 28th and July 5th 11:00 PM EDT.

And winner is...

moonbunny

Congratulations!

We are currently in week 4 of the giveaway!


----------



## Mairmalade

Thom.02 said:


> Do I have a bigger chance of winning if I post more?


Anyone that posts on the Animal Crossing New Horizons board within the week receives one entry. Whether you post once or multiple times, your odds are not increased. 

@moonbunny Congratulations on winning this week's companion guide giveaway! Enjoy the book.


----------



## xara

congrats @moonbunny <3


----------



## Alienfish

Congrats @moonbunny


----------



## Midoriya

Congrats @moonbunny


----------



## Meggy124124

Congrats. Man I'm not having any luck


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin

Meggy124124 said:


> Congrats. Man I'm not having any luck


Lol me neither, I've never won any giveaway, I hope this is the first one


----------



## bell account

the op hasnt been updated with winners


----------



## poweradeex

Thank you  good luck everyone


----------



## Mairmalade

bell account said:


> the op hasnt been updated with winners


Good catch - thank you. It has been updated.


----------



## Dozer

My guide arrived today and it's wonderful! Thank you so much to everyone involved in setting this up and running it! It's cool to win something for once in my life lol. Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## bell account

Mairmalade said:


> Good catch - thank you. It has been updated.


what do i win for noticing


----------



## Candy83

I am also interested.


----------



## Mairmalade

Dozer said:


> My guide arrived today and it's wonderful! Thank you so much to everyone involved in setting this up and running it! It's cool to win something for once in my life lol. Good luck to everyone else!


Yay! Glad it arrived safe and sound. Enjoy the book - and the bookmarks! 


bell account said:


> what do i win for noticing


The pleasant view of an accurate OP


----------



## The Pennifer

Congratulations!!     I’m over the moon with happiness for you @moonbunny


----------



## Turbo231girl

Jeremy said:


> *New Horizons Companion Guide Super Giveaway*​
> As announced during our TBT Direct, we are holding *multiple *giveaways for the official Animal Crossing: New Horizons Companion Guide. We will use this thread to announce each giveaway winner. Every Sunday through June and July we'll pick a winner from all users who've made at least one post in our Animal Crossing: New Horizons board. That means all you have to do is make any post during the week to enter the current giveaway!
> 
> View attachment 276277​
> Special thanks to Futurepress for creating this beautifully detailed guide and for providing us with these copies to give away on The Bell Tree!
> 
> View attachment 276278​Week 1 - winner announced June 21st
> Week 2 - winner announced June 29th
> Week 3 - winner announced July 6th
> *It is currently Week 4!*
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## bell account

Mairmalade said:


> The pleasant view of an accurate OP


ill take it


----------



## Richluna

Wow, amazing, thank you TBT for doing this!! Si generous


----------



## Jeremy

The winner of week 4 has been randomly selected from all New Horizons posters between July 5th and July 12th 11:00 PM EDT!

And the winner is....

WynterFrost

Congratulations!

We are currently in week 5 of the giveaway!


----------



## Alienfish

Woo congrats @WynterFrost


----------



## Midoriya

Congrats, @WynterFrost


----------



## Toska

Congrats @WynterFrost


----------



## Lavamaize

Congratulations!


----------



## The Pennifer

Congrats, WynterFrost!!


----------



## Mairmalade

Congratulations on this week's win, @WynterFrost !

Enjoy the new add to your collection!


----------



## bell account

i want this really badly but not badly enough to actually you know buy one
conundrum


----------



## zee=^w^=

Keeping my fingers crossed for week 5!


----------



## NuttyS

Congratulations!

*keeps fingers crossed*


----------



## Megannn_

Ooooo I didn’t even know this was a thing :3
Awesome !


----------



## Jeremy

We have another winner! One name was randomly selected from the over 700 forum users who posted in our New Horizons board between July 12th and July 19th 11:00 PM EDT, week 5 of our giveaway.

And the winner is...

KittenNoir

Congratulations!

We are now in week 6 of the giveaway!


----------



## Midoriya

Congrats, @KittenNoir !


----------



## JSS

Congrats to all winners so far!


----------



## $koob

$koob from Bosstopia!


----------



## Chris

$koob said:


> $koob from Bosstopia!



Welcome, $koob!

If you're interested in being entered for the coming week's guidebook drawing then you will need to get involved with discussion over in our Animal Crossing: New Horizons board.


----------



## B C MACK

Can you enter without owning new horizons


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I would love the book. Omg it looks so cool!


----------



## Lavamaize

B C MACK said:


> Can you enter without owning new horizons


I believe as long as you post in the ACNH discussion board you are eligible to be entered to win the book! (You don't have to own the game)


----------



## Lavamaize

Any word yet?


----------



## Oblivia

Our Companion Guide week 6 winner has been randomly selected from the over 700 forum users who posted in our New Horizons board between July 19th and July 26th 11:00 PM EDT. 

And the winner is...

@pawpatrolbab!

Congratulations. 

We are now in week 7 of the giveaway, which is our last weekly giveaway for Companion Guides. However, we do plan to give away one more guide as a fair prize, so stay tuned for more information on this.

*Get posting!*


----------



## Lavamaize

Congrats @pawpatrolbab !


----------



## xTech

Congrats @pawpatrolbab


----------



## Midoriya

Congrats, @pawpatrolbab !


----------



## intestines

Thank you for hosting this giveaway


----------



## The Pennifer

Hooray!   Congratulations  @pawpatrolbab  Enjoy!!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

oh nice, congratulations pawpatrolbab! <3


----------



## Alienfish

Grats to all previous winners and hope for some last-week luck


----------



## Spyro

Hey I love a chance get this book, but I don’t know where post or anything though.
Never mind it’s almost over I think so I won’t have time to do it.


----------



## Chris

Spyro said:


> Hey I love a chance get this book, but I don’t know where post or anything though.
> Never mind it’s almost over I think so I won’t have time to do it.



All you need to do to enter the raffle is make a post in our Animal Crossing: New Horizons board by Sunday night.


----------



## Mercedes

Enter me


----------



## Jeremy

The final winner in our weekly raffle has been randomly selected! This time about 800 users were entered into the raffle for week 7, which was from July 26th and August 2nd 11:00 PM EDT.

And the winner is...

@xTech

Congratulations!

We hope all of you winners are enjoying / will enjoy your new official guide book from Future Press! We have one more book to give away as one of the prizes during The Bell Tree Fair, which starts in two weeks. Thanks to everyone for showing interest in this giveaway and we look forward to seeing you all in our TBT Fair events!


----------



## Midoriya

Congrats, @xTech !  

And thanks once again for hosting this giveaway!


----------



## Alienfish

Oooh grats @xTech 

Hoping to maybe snag that one during the fair if I can participate then!


----------

